# Scurs?



## Sededl (Jan 14, 2011)

I recently attended a bucking bull event at a local county fair. There was a brindle bull bucking there that had a funny habit. Whenever he bucked, his horns would crack him in the face and flip around his head. This was rather alarming to me and several other members in the crowd. The first thing i thought of was scurs. However everything I have read has stated that the horns did nt grow very well. This bulls horns were at least six inches if not longer. I dont know the breed, but like I said he was a brindle and both of his horns curled down towards his face. He also had floppy ears sort of like a brahma Any ideas?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I am having a hard time picturing this. Are you saying his horns were LOOSE?


----------



## Sededl (Jan 14, 2011)

Yes, like flapping around, alot like a loose scur would, kind of. All i know is there is no way they were attached to his skull.
It looked like they could be pulled off really easily, like if he caught one on the fence it would jerk right off. I dodnt know if this could be scurs, or another problem, or maybe something related to breed? or? I have no clue


----------



## Sededl (Jan 14, 2011)

Anybody Know anything?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I have seen a cow knock a horn loose and have it flop around. 
They eventually fall off and depending on how much damage , a new one will grow.
Havent ever seen BOTH horns come loose as you describe.

Perhaps the bull suffered an injury, like during trailering? Who knows.
Things happen. 

Those rodeo bulls are under pretty close scrutiny by animal rights people. 
(Which is one reason they often keep them so FAT.) 

I suspect the bull you are describing was at the end of his career when you watched him buck.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

That is done deliberately to bucking bulls that make too serious an effort to gore the cowboys.

I don't know how it is done and I'm surprised they are allowed to smack him in the face. I'd be afraid that would discourage him from bucking. But maybe it just makes him more mad.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I've seen this. I highly doubt it was intentional. Would be easier to just cut the horns off. I believe that the horn breaks at the base (below the skin) and the skin holds the horn on.


----------



## qwerty (Jan 4, 2003)

I saw this as a kid growing up in Florida. My uncle had cattle and every now and then one of the cows would have horns like that.He called them "nanner horns"(banana horns) because of the shape and the fact that they flopped around. They did have brahman blood so don't know if that is something in their genes or not. I have read about them but for the life of me cannot remember where. Because as a kid you just have to be smarter than the old ways and there couldn't be something like a "nanner horn" on a cow.


----------



## randiliana (Feb 22, 2008)

Scurs can grow quite large. We had a cow that had ones at least 6" long. They were loose, but not really floppy. Most likely what you saw was scurs.


----------

